# First Featherboard



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

I have been finding myself using my table saw more often so I made my first feather board today.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Looks good Johnny! Is that maple?
..Jon..


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

I think it's maple. It was part of a truck load of scrap pieces I got from my dad.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

looks nice. i had to glue emery cloth on the side of my bar to keep it from sliding with the wood. does yours stay put?


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you. The bar has a slot. The wing nuts tighten the 1/4-20 bolts with tapered heads. When the nuts are tightened the slot expands and keeps the board very secure.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

nice idea!!


----------

